# Gateway IP address: not available



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey,

My computer has been working fine for the 4 yrs ive had it. just the other day i was not able to wirelessly connect to the internet (only at home). The signal is fine (4 green bars) but it says limited or no connectivity. it says the gateway ip address is not available, client ip address is not available, and client ipv6 is not available. it works fine when i hard wire directly to the router. my roomates wireless works fine and my wireless works fine at the school but not at home.

please help

thanks,
andrew


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\DOCUME~1\ANDREW>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : andrew-pc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-D2-35-F4
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.184
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 13, 2012 1:30:11 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 20, 2012 1:30:11 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4C-33-49-5C

C:\DOCUME~1\ANDREW>


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Please have a look at this thread for pre-posting wireless requirements:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html

Please follow the steps and post on here so we can diagnose .

A few things to try:
- Reboot the router
- Forget the network and then re-join it.
- Check the wireless settings on the router to make sure that they havent been changed.


Dave


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is the Xirrus Wi-fi Inspector data


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

and the rest of the required info:
ISP: Rogers Wireless (Canada)
Cable
Router Model: SMC Networks – SMC8014WG
McAfee Security Scan Plus
Microsoft Security Essentials
Windows Firewall


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Your xirrus screen shot shows your router is not in access point mode but in adhoc. Additionally you are not getting a wifi gateway or dns ips.

Logon to your router and set to access point mode.

Make sure you change the account password once you get in. If you left it at defaults someone may have accesssed it and changed the settings.


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not very computer savvy, I'm surprised I've made it this far....How do I change from Ad Hoc to Access Point mode?

Andrew


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm. Perhaps then you simply are not connected to the right wifi network.

What brand and model is your router?
In the xirrus wifi inspector which is your SSID?


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

Router is SMC Networks. Model: SMC8014WG
We are "flemboyz"


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are not connected to your network. If you saved this adhoc connection as a wireless profile then delete it.

make sure you are connecting to your network not the adhoc one.


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

now in the bottom right corner it says i have limited to no connectivity, this is my problem. i cant look at webpages because it says "problem loading webpage server not found"


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

here is the new print screen


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Well its good to see you are connected to your router.
Unfortunately the same results.

You have a wan ip which means the internet is working
It would appear your routers dhcp server is not.

You can try setting back to factory defaults and reconfigure.

but being 4 years old.... I would get a new router. Its beyond it expiration date


----------



## a.sweiger (Mar 13, 2012)

The router is not 4 yrs old, my laptop is. The router is from Rogers and was only hooked up at the start of September. It can't be the router because my roommates laptop works just fine, he can connect and browse. 

At school I can connect wirelessly and browse pages on the internet without problem. Only when I get home does it do this "no connectivity".

This is no fun.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Great. You putting in the correct encryption phrase for the wifi? Your wifi card set to wpa?


----------



## marjoe31 (Apr 5, 2012)

Options 1: Since your IP gateway is 192.168.1.1.:horse: try to reconfigure your router again. and set it to 192.168.1.2. :thumb:hope this will work.:smile:



Options 2: Maybe your network registry has failed to connect to that router. Try to uninstall your wireless network adapter from My computer (Properties), Hardware Tab, Device manager and uninstall then scan to refresh to get back for installing. i hope you will be connect by this method.good luck.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think the issue is the network interface being unable to connect to the router.

This is simply because you are able to connect to the Wifi network. As Wand3r3r stated earlier it looks like the DHCP server on the router is not working. You're getting a non-public IP address auto-assigned, not a private routable IP address assigned from the router.

You should contact the ISP and have them send a replacement. I know the router is only 6 months old but it could be defective. Not sure why else you'd be able to connect to the wireless network but not get an IP address from the router, presuming of course that DHCP is actually enabled on the router.


----------

